# Div position



## XeroX (18. Nov 2006)

Hi hab nen problem mit ner div positionierung!

zu sehen auf:

homearcor.de/gsclan/geg.html

hier der code:



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>GEG - Clan Page</title>
> <script language="JavaScript">
> ...



versuchs jetzt mit absolute habs vorher mit relative gemacht funzt aber nicht wie man auf dem link sehen kann!

Währe dank bar wenn jemand helfen kann willst halt so haben das wenn jemand resize macht das der div dann auch noch richtig sitzt,
brauche also nur die rechnung für die position des div's[/code]


----------



## dieta (18. Nov 2006)

Wir sind hier ein Java-Forum, kein JavaScript-Forum.
Java und JavaScript sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe!!!
 :arrow: Foren-FAQ: Java ist nicht JavaScript!
 :arrow: Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen
 :arrow: www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2006)

XeroX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi hab nen problem mit ner div positionierung!
> 
> zu sehen auf:
> 
> ...


----------

